

Review my app coded in the past two days: BookBox - lkozma

http://www.lkozma.net/bookbox<p>embedded for ex. on my main page: http://www.lkozma.net<p>I made this small widget during this weekend to learn a bit of javascript. I'd be glad to get feedback on how understandable, usable, etc. it is or feature ideas, suggestions.
======
trickjarrett
Pretty nifty for just two days of work. If it's something you'd like to pursue
then the obvious choice is to incorporate your own Amazon Associate codes into
the links and thus earn income from the book sellers (be up front about doing
this.) Also you can offer a cheap paid account where you allow the users to do
this themselves.

For the widget, it looked somewhat easy to theme, but you may incorporate
theming options into the interface as well. Color the links. Center items,
etc.

------
kenver
It's a really nice project. Overall I found it quite easy to use, but I think
you could improve the distinction between creating new BookBoxs and updating
BookBoxs.

Perhaps only showing one of the password options based on where you came from
or what your last action was would be a good start.

As everyone else said, there is loads of scope for expansion which is great.

------
marcusbooster
Nice.

Which reminds me, where's that StackOverflow clone that was supposed to be
written over the July 4th weekend? Considering all the hullabaloo I'm curious
how the final product turned out.

------
rathboma
I actually like it quite a lot! To be honest I like the simplicity, and the
fact it works and does what you'd expect it to.

Plus you have the ability to do so much with it, like extending it to
incorporate your own amazon ref, making it do stuff when you click a book
(like display a larger image and the book blurb), or even integrating it with
other book services.

